# Millennia's less likely to attend church?



## ImplicationsAbound (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, 
I am undertaking the observation that is due my class and with the question of millennials, or the millennial generation. Are they less likely to attend a church? And to stress my point further,less likely to live out a particular faith? If it is true. How can we validate that notion? Or how is that even observed? Your input means a lot, thank you!


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 8, 2016)

What is "a Millennial"? Between what years were they born?

You could only make proper generalisations about their behaviour by analysis of statistics, not anectdotally through a forum such as this, and as Disraeli - once PM of Britain - said, "There are lies, d****d lies and statistics."

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImplicationsAbound (Feb 8, 2016)

*interesting*

It would be the early 1980s and early 2000s birth years to be considered one. interesting you brought that up, it almost seems a question worth asking through-out all of time anyways


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 8, 2016)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Millennials

Another question would be, Are you speaking about worldwide? There probably would be quite significant differences in different parts of the Globe e.g. North America, Africa, etc.


----------



## Darryl Le Roux (Feb 8, 2016)

I think it's safe to say, the general world that follows the same quota. Not necessarily first world, but ones that follow the same lines of living. 

He is merely looking for broad aspects that could be behind the reasoning. To dissect it to the point of it becoming a dissertation, this is the incorrect platform. Hence my understanding of it being in a broad sense (viewpoints of members).


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2016)

Let's start on the same page. 

Per the Atlantic, Millennials are those born 1982-2004. http://www.theatlantic.com/national...on-begins-and-ends-according-to-facts/359589/

Per the Urban Dictionary It is 1982- 1994. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Millennial

The Washington Post says 1981 and 1997. https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...omers-depending-on-how-you-define-millennial/

And Ad Week defines them (in October 2014) as 18-34 which would mean 1980 - 1996. http://www.adweek.com/news/advertising-branding/are-these-12-types-millennials-160688

Since the age bands are most important to advertising and marketing (including church marketing), we probably should defer to the AdWeek definition, although all except the Atlantic are pretty close.


----------



## Edward (Feb 8, 2016)

For those who want numbers, here's what Pew says (and has a pretty chart):
http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tan...als-increasingly-are-driving-growth-of-nones/


----------

